# IM lança Programa Educativo e a sua Mascote, o Professor Salpico



## Rog (15 Out 2008 às 16:11)

*IM lança Programa Educativo e a sua Mascote*


> No âmbito das comemorações do 62º aniversário da instalação do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional que teve lugar no passado dia 4 de Outubro, o Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P., enquanto seu herdeiro institucional, inaugura hoje uma Exposição, no Pavilhão do Conhecimento - Ciência Viva, em Lisboa, dirigida à população mais jovem e curiosa.
> 
> O IM inicia, desta forma, um Programa que pretende levar às crianças e aos jovens o conhecimento da Meteorologia, enquanto ciência e meio essencial ao desenvolvimento sustentável do Planeta, contribuindo assim para o estabelecimento de uma cultura de prevenção que permita uma maior segurança em situações de desastre natural.
> 
> Inserido neste contexto e como veículo de comunicação para apresentação do Programa, o IM apresenta também a sua Mascote, o Professor Salpico, personagem animada que irá fazer a ligação entre a instituição e o seu público mais jovem.


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../pt/media/noticias/textos/IM_Mascote2008.html




> O Instituto de Meteorologia lançou, esta terça-feira, um programa educativo para alunos do ensino básico e uma mascote que pretende alertar para a importância da meteorologia e da cultura de prevenção face a desastres naturais, diz a Lusa.
> 
> O programa inaugurado no Pavilhão do Conhecimento - Ciência Viva, no Parque das Nações, pretende contribuir não só para «o estabelecimento de uma cultura de prevenção que permita uma maior segurança em situações de desastre natural», mas também mostrar a meteorologia «enquanto ciência e meio essencial ao desenvolvimento sustentável do planeta», explicou fonte do IM.
> 
> ...


 http://diario.iol.pt/ambiente/desas...logia-criancas-jovens-tempo/1001955-4070.html


----------

